# Use Caution with your DOB



## O2L (Jun 6, 2005)

With all the Identity Theft rampant today, not to mention the spammers phishing of TUG ads, I would strongly caution anyone using a complete date of birth.

With just a little research in less than half an hour, a thief could gather enough information to cause problems for you.  

It's nice to know more info and meet up with TUGgers on vacation, but it's too easy to be had with that kind of personal info.

I would suggest an age or year only for that purpose.

Perhaps a month and year, but that's pushing it too.

So as not to spoil the fun, Happy Birthday to all those born in June.  

Sean


----------



## northwoodsgal (Jun 7, 2005)

Good point.  I just changed mine to year only.


----------



## jackio (Jun 7, 2005)

I chose not to enter my date of birth for that very reason.  Thanks for bringing it to public attention.
-Jacki


----------

